# suche schlichte schriften



## drash (5. Juli 2002)

ich suche schon lange, gute und schlichte schriften, habe aber noch nie gute gefunden. fontz.de und so haben alle nur so schriften, die man für texte oder so überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann. ich kann morgen vielleicht mal ein beispiel zeigen, was für schriften ich suche.


----------



## Kaprolactam (5. Juli 2002)

Das ist leider nicht so einfach. Gute Fließtext-Schriften gibt es fast überhaupt nicht für lau. Die werden nun mal nicht an einem freien Nachmittag erstellt wie die durchschnittliche Schmuckschrift. Ich würde dir empfehlen, mal die eine oder andere Corel-CD zu durchforsten, die hat ja üblicherweise eigentlich so ziemlich jeder zu Hause liegen. Da gibt es dann z.B. die Futuras, evtl. Frutiger und noch ein paar andere Variationen. Auch die Tahoma kann - vernünftig eingesetzt - sehr reizvoll sein.

/Kapro

P.S. Wie wär's denn mal mit einem richtigen Schriftarten-Unterforum? Ich mache auch gerne den Moderator dafür


----------



## Axel007 (5. Juli 2002)

Hier drin an zweiter Stelle steht doch ein Eintrag mit einer riesen Sammlung von Fontlinks. Mußt du dir mal die Arbeit machen und dich da durchwühlen, von nix kommt nix.

Axel


----------



## Kaprolactam (5. Juli 2002)

Lesen - denken - posten. In dieser Reihenfolge, Axel. Es ist gut möglich daß drash keine brauchbaren Fonts gefunden hat, obwohl er ausführlich gesucht hat. Warum siehe mein letztes Posting...


----------



## Smoliko (7. Juli 2002)

http://www.fontz.de


----------



## Peter Bönnen (7. Juli 2002)

D'oh, lesen muss echt schwierig sein.

Naja, zum Thema:

Die Frutiger-Familie, wie von Kaprolactam erwähnt, ist wirklich was Ordentliches. Ähnliche Schriftarten finden sich HIER.

Auch Microgramma kann sehr interessant sein (Schrift von 1952, wirkt aber modern), wobei auch nur bedingt für Fließtext geeignet, da man sich damit auf einen bestimmten Stil festlegt (ist eben keine "neutrale" Schriftart).

Viele von den Schriftarten gibt's aber leider echt nur gegen Bares...  

so long, Fluke :smoke:


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Juli 2002)

@ Smoliko *tz tz tz*


----------



## drash (11. Juli 2002)

ist schon schade dass die besten schriften immer nur gegen bares zu haben sind, aber so ist es nun mal. 
mein problem hat sich aber gelöst, habe ein paar schriften von einem grafiker bekommen!!


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Juli 2002)

@ drash - kannst Du vielleicht mal eine Liste mit den
Fontnamen von Deinem Grafiker hier posten ? Würde mich
brennend interessieren mit welchen Fonts er so arbeitet ...

Vielen Dank im Voraus und bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Juli 2002)

hier solltest du in den Kategorien mit verschiedenen Fonts,
vielleicht findest du da ja was richtiges


----------



## paraphan (12. Juli 2002)

@Kaprolactam: die futura ist für fliesstext praktisch nicht geeignet, da sich die einzeln buchstabenformen kaum voneinander unterscheiden - z.b. ist ein "p" nur eine spiegelung des "q", ebenso bei "b" und "d".
eine gute lesetypo zeichnet sich ausserdem durch vom schriftdesigner festgelegte buchstabenabstände aus - so ist z.B. bei der kombination "To" das "o" etwas zum "T" gerückt.

diese einstellungen sind nur durch viel handarbeit möglich, da sie manuall gemacht werden müssen, was auch die hohen preise einer guten schrift erklärt.
bei einer arial oder diversen freefonts wirst du so etwas SICHER nicht finden - qualität kostet halt.

einer meiner favoriten für fliesstext ist die garamond (aber nicht für bildschirmtypo, weil serifenschrift)


----------



## drash (12. Juli 2002)

vielen dank für eure antworten

ich habe zwar jetzt diese cd, aber ich suche immer noch eine art schrift, die ich noch nicht habe, vielleicht kann mir jemand einen link zu einer solchen liefern. (bild angehängt)

@mythos: auf der cd sind etwa 1000 schriften, wovon die meisten natürlich auch nicht gut zu gebrauchen sind, ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich dir meine favoriten mal aufschreiben sollte?!

@smallb: habe alle schriftseiten schon durchsucht, darunter auch diese


----------



## Peter Bönnen (12. Juli 2002)

Die Schriftart sieht nach "Digital Sans" aus:
http://www.myfonts.com/FontFamily18851.html ;-)

Fluke


----------

